# compte etabli, raisonnement poursuivi, reflexion balancée



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!

Ecco la frase che devo tradurre:
"Il ne s’agit pas d’une discussion plus ou moins véhémente, mais d’un calcul réfléchi, d’un *compte établi*, d’un *raisonnement poursuivi*, d’une *réflexion balancée*."

Secondo voi, come si traducono le parole evidenziate?

"Non si tratta di una discussione più o meno violenta, ma di un calcolo ponderato, di un *resoconto fondato*, di un *ragionamento perseguito*, di una *riflessione bilanciata*"

Temo di essermi perso numerose sfumature...


----------



## Ruminante

Ciao vlaparakob i.
mi piace come dicono in francese "quattro occhi sono meglio di due", ho provato perciò a inserire delle varianti:


vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> "Non si tratta di una discussione più o meno violenta (perchè non "veemente"?), ma di un calcolo ponderato, di un *resoconto fondato (conto compilato)*, di un *ragionamento perseguito (portato avanti)*, di una *riflessione bilanciata*"


e mi è venuto in mente che potremmo rigirare alcune parti, almeno quella del resoconto fondato / conto compilato che non suona affatto bene, ottenendo qualcosa come
"Non si tratta di una discussione... ma di un calcolo ponderato, della compilazione di un conto, di un ragionamento portato avanti, di una riflessione bilanciata"[/QUOTE]


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ti ringrazio Ruminante!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao vlaparakob_italiurad,

Sempre la stessa tua croce ?


Ieri sera ero troppo stanco per prendere l'iniziativa di risponderti per primo . Ma adesso che vedo una madrelingua pensarla più o meno allo stesso modo, mi ardisco . Ecco :

"Raisonnement poursuivi" : la parola più usata è "suivi" . Se guardi qui : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/suivi/adjectif , finisci con la parola "filé" . Mi sembra di avere già visto "un ragionamento che fila" . "*Un ragionamento filato*", credo che vada . Dimmi tu !
"Un compte établi" : "resoconto/rendiconto fondato" mi sembra un termine troppo tecnico e direi piuttosto il più generico "conto", come suggerito da Ruminante . Per l'aggettivo, forse "consolidato" o il semplice "stabilito" .
Spero che sia utile


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao matoupaschat! 

Certo, sempre lui...  eh eh

Grazie per i suggerimenti! 
Questo poursuivi in effetti mi mette in dubbio. 
Tutta la frase si riferisce al ragionamento dei farisei (che discutono tra loro) che porta alla risposta "non lo sappiamo" alla domanda di Gesù: "L'autorità di Giovanni Battista da dove viene? Dal cielo o dagli uomini?"
Si parla, nel commento dell'autore, di un verbo utilizzato da Luca nell'originale greco, che indica una riflessione con sfumature filosofiche, verbo tra l'altro caratteristico del metodo socratico di condurre il dialogo. Perciò non saprei esattamente come rendere "poursuivi" ma credo intenda qualcosa come "ragionamento portato avanti / condotto passo dopo passo", un po' come dice Ruminante.

E poi, come al solito, dovrò andare ad intuito...


----------



## Anaiss

http://www.cnrtl.fr/synonymie/suivi/adjectif

Ragionamento continuato/perpetuato?

EDIT: Anzi perpetuato e basta...Mi sa che ci sta proprio,  voglio un premio!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Wow! 

Vediamo, vediamo... Anche se io sarei più per qualcosa che suggerisca un procedimento filosofico. Cioè? Non so...


----------



## Anaiss

Non c'è mai soddisfazione qua! Scherzo..
Non saprei, poi se in francese sono stati usati termini praticamente equivalenti all'italiano sembrerebbe una forzatura un lessico più forbito di quanto non lo sia nell'originale.
Buona traduzione!


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> mi ardisco  _devrait se lire: _ardisco


Grazie per aver ardito ... Ho controllato sulla Treccani on line (del cui uso non faccio piu' a meno, da quando tempo fa ho aperto un link fornito da Anaiss): ardire in forma intransitiva pronominale è uso letterario e poetico, es. _Nobil natura è quella che a sollevar s’ardisce gli occhi mortali incontra al comun fato_ (Leopardi). 
"un ragionamento che fila" è comune, *"*un ragionamento filato" sinceramente l'ho dovuto cercare in rete perchè non mi era affatto familiare. 
Partendo dal link su "suivi" e proseguendo la ricerca ho trovato anch'io dei sinonimi: logico, coerente, ininterrotto che mi ricorda "perpetuato" che è molto bello e ricorda un po' "perpetrato"... che sa di mala azione... e ci sta bene in questo contesto. 

Il "conto" anche fa pensare ai conti minuziosi stilati dai farisei, come quelli per la decima della ruta e della menta...

Alla luce dell'episodio, molto significativo, vorrei proporre una traduzione un po' libera che mi è venuta pensando a questi farisei, in cui al posto di "conto" ho messo "ponderare", che tanto significa "pesare" quindi in un certo senso contare, no?: 

Non c’è discussione più o meno intensa, si tratta piuttosto di calcolo e riflessione, di uno *stabilire e ponderare*, di un *continuo ragionare*, di una *riflessione* *soppesata*.

I dialoghi riportati nel vangelo di Luca sono illuminanti in merito a questo soppesare ogni pensiero, ogni risposta:
(Gesù aveva domandato) "Il battesimo di Giovanni veniva dal Cielo o dagli uomini?». Allora essi discutevano fra loro: «Se diciamo "dal Cielo", risponderà: "Perché non gli avete creduto?". E se diciamo "dagli uomini", tutto il popolo ci lapiderà, perché è convinto che Giovanni è un profeta».


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> grazie per aver ardito ... Ho controllato sulla treccani on line (del cui uso non faccio piu' a meno, da quando tempo fa ho aperto un link fornito da Anaiss): ardire in forma intransitiva pron. (pronominale, penso) è uso letterario e poetico, es. _Nobil natura è quella che a sollevar s’ardisce gli occhi mortali incontra al comun fato_ (Leopardi).
> "un ragionamento che fila" è comune, *"*Un ragionamento filato" sinceramente l'ho dovuto cercare in rete perchè non mi era affatto familiare.
> Partendo dal link su "suivi" e proseguendo la ricerca ho trovato anch'io dei sinonimi: logico, coerente, ininterrotto che mi ricorda "perpetuato" che è molto bello e ricorda un po' "perpetrato"... che sa di mala azione... e ci sta bene in questo contesto.
> 
> Il "conto" anche fa pensare ai conti minuziosi stilati dai farisei, come quelli per la decima della ruta e della menta... vorrei saperne di piu' per dirne di piu' ma mi sento un po' arrugginita.


 
Purtroppo, prendo gli ordini dal Sabatini Coletti : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/ardire_1.shtml . Ma avrei dovuto esprimere la subordinata ... Io, sinceramente lo incontro abbastanza spesso su certi forum in cui l'argomento è la musica e la hifi .
Filato ... beh, non avevo verificato, e, dato che il verbo è intransitivo, non ha senso .
Per il resto, diciamo che l'argomento non mi è familiare, perché sono ateo (e felice di esserlo)  . Meglio forse che mi ritiri  .


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> Purtroppo, prendo gli ordini dal Sabatini Coletti : http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/ardire_1.shtml . Ma avrei dovuto esprimere la subordinata ...


A me suona obsoleto nella forma intransitiva e con la subordinata, e infatti se noti in fondo al tuo link c'è scritto "secolo XIII".
Riguardo a "ragionamento filato" credo che vada superbene, sono solo io che sono un po' arrugginita e mi suonava strano. Dopo averlo cercato in rete, già mi ci sono abituata. Tu dirai, ma allora perchè parli se non sai le cose? Giusto, pero' proprio parlandone le riscopro o le capisco meglio...

Riguardo al vangelo di Luca, se l'argomento del thread non ti è familiare, potresti leggerlo perchè è interessantissimo, certo se uno non crede che quei dialoghi siano avvenuti veramente, diventa molto meno bello leggerlo. Detto per inciso - anche per un credente essere ateo non dovrebbe essere la cosa peggiore, di certo lo è essere uno dei farisei descritti in quella storia Mentre tu scrivevi io ho aggiunto nel precedente post una proposta di traduzione e riportato una parte di questi ragionamenti tra Gesu' e farisei, ma l'edit non sempre conviene... ciao


----------



## Emilio85

vlaparakob_italiurad said:


> Ciao matoupaschat!
> 
> Si parla, nel commento dell'autore, di un verbo utilizzato da Luca nell'originale greco, che indica una riflessione con sfumature filosofiche, verbo tra l'altro caratteristico del metodo socratico di condurre il dialogo.



Se si parla di metodo socratico, perché non tradurre con "ragionamento induttivo"?


----------



## Ruminante

Mi associo al commento di Anaiss qualche post addietro: si rischia di scegliere un lessico troppo forbito, molto piu' che nell'originale.
Occorre senz'altro entrare prima bene nel tipo di ragionamento portato avanti dai farisei... come dice la frase principale del thread, non si tratta di un vero e proprio dialogo, ma di un continuo soppesare le risposte, per paura che vengano palesati i propri pensieri meschini. Mettendo al posto di "conto" il verbo "ponderare", che tanto significa "pesare" quindi in un certo senso contare, potremmo anche dire cosi'

Non è una discussione più o meno intensa, si tratta piuttosto di calcolo e riflessione, di uno *stabilire e ponderare*, di un *continuo ragionare*, di una *riflessione* *soppesata*.


----------



## Emilio85

Effettivamente hai ragione Ruminante. Ho letto il thread senza la dovuta attenzione.

Riprovo a dare una mia interpretazione del passaggio alla luce della giustissima osservazione: "_Non si tratta un discussione più o meno avventata, ma di un discorso calcolato, di un racconto attendibile, di un ragionamento coerente, di una riflessione ponderata_".

Calcul réfléchi: l'ho tradotto con "discorso calcolato" perché in fin dei conti si tratta del discorso dei farisei che è calcolato e réfléchi.


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie per i vostri suggerimenti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> A me suona obsoleto nella forma intransitiva e con la subordinata, e infatti se noti in fondo al tuo link c'è scritto "secolo XIII".


Se guardi altre voci, ti renderai conto che quel "sec. XIII" segnala solo l'epoca in cui la parola è stata coniata o è entrata nel dizionario . Per esempio : _arcobaleno [ar-co-ba-lé-no] s.m. - sec.XV_ 
La ragione per la quale sono affezionato al DISC è che prova a rispecchiare l'uso moderno, cioè la lingua usata da tutti i locutori, non essendo una lingua la proprietà esclusiva di persone colte e sapienti . Purtroppo, la versione _online_ è molto ristretta nei confronti di quella di carta .



Ruminante said:


> Tu dirai, ma allora perchè parli se non sai le cose? Giusto, pero' proprio parlandone le riscopro o le capisco meglio...


Non mi disturba per niente che tu rifletta qui per iscritto, anzi, lo capisco benissimo . Poi, anche questi pensieri "ad alta voce" possono portare avanti il discorso .


Ruminante said:


> Detto per inciso - anche per un credente essere ateo non dovrebbe essere la cosa peggiore, di certo lo è essere uno dei farisei descritti in quella storia


Intendiamoci : non sono nato ateo, sono cresciuto nella religione cattolica, educato dai Buoni Padri Gesuiti e me ne sono poco a poco letteralmente liberato . Detto ciò, rispetto i credenti di ogni religione ma non sopporto i fanatici .

Adesso, chiudo la parentesi, e basta !

Un carissimo saluto .


----------



## Ruminante

Emilio85 said:


> Effettivamente hai ragione Ruminante. Ho letto il thread senza la dovuta attenzione..


Piu' altro mi riferivo alla conoscenza del testo e del carattere dei personaggi ivi evocati. Non si puo' fare propaganda religiosa ma in questo caso verro' giustificata se ti segnalo Matteo 21,23-27 (e' il primo che mi e' capitato, ma puoi cercare in rete Luca che racconta lo stesso episodio). Puoi cercare anche "sepolcri imbiancati" che é un epiteto dato da Gesu' ai farisei in un altro passo che non ho tempo di cercare ora, ma insomma andrebbero studiati a fondo.

Véhément: discussione avventata? Mah, si va troppo oltre il significato credo... che ne dite di "accalorata, accesa"... non "intensa" che avevo proposto e' sbagliato perche' in realta' penso che si tratti di una discussione *molto *intensa, anche se i farisei cercano di non far trapelare i loro veri sentimenti.
Non mi soddisfano ne' racconto attendibile né ragionamento coerente. Perpetuato o simili rendono maggiormente l'idea di un continuare a pensare, a ragionare... vabbé é difficile ci vorrebbe tempo e riflessione. Per ora rifondo un attimino:

"_Non si tratta di una discussione più o meno violenta, ma di un discorso calcolato e ponderato, di un ragionamento perpetuato, di una riflessione soppesata_".

Saluti cari e alla prossima


----------

